# 76-year-old begins solo circumnavigation



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Attempting to set several new records:

St. Augustine man sets sail for trip around the world | firstcoastnews.com

 Follow Him Here


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

good for him!


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

God... I hope he does not read Sailnet. He might give up.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing! and bingo


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

krisscross said:


> God... I hope he does not read Sailnet. He might give up.


If he read SailNet he would have given up before he even started.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

tdw said:


> If he read SailNet he would have given up before he even started.


He's probably heard it all, and could school the whole lot of us. Best of luck to him.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I blame Jeanne Socrates.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks manatee


----------



## Unkle Toad (May 11, 2013)

Good on him .. hope he has a good trip. I will be following.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Reading Sailnet was one of the things that inspired me to make the trip from the upper Chesapeake to the Florida Keys single handed. Had my 72nd birthday on the ICW, met some fantastic people, had a ball, there were some scary times, and lots of fun times. Thanks guys and gals. If my body parts continue to hold together, I hope to do it again in 2015. Someone told me that I would be the second oldest person to make this voyage single-handed. Neat!

Gary


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Would he be flying that pirate's flag if he read sailnet....?

I think not


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

I should be the only one that thinks this is a crazy and dangerous thing to do at the age of 76


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

He could stay home and watch TV for 15 years that might kill a twenty something. Good for him he wants to live! He can stop if he wants no law saying he must do the whole thing. 
Is this the guy I read about that ran a marathon not long ago ?
Best wishes Lou


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

PCP said:


> I should be the only one that thinks this is a crazy and dangerous thing to do at the age of 76


Spoken, obviously by someone much younger than 76!


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Do yo think 63 feet is too big to single hand. Would a composting toilet be used or a holdimg tank. Should he remove the in mast furler. Should he find a job and save some more money for the kitty. Will there be bulldogs on board. Will he be making toasties and what filling.....good luck to him, age is no barrier.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Lou452 said:


> He could stay home and watch TV for 15 years that might kill a twenty something. Good for him he wants to live! He can stop if he wants no law saying he must do the whole thing.
> Is this the guy I read about that ran a marathon not long ago ?
> Best wishes Lou


He's done Iron Man competitions, so he could be. I found some info about him:

From an earlier interview:

"But after all, I'm 76 so there's an 8% chance I won't live through next year anyhow. The odds aren't that bad, so you may as well go out and try it."

I like this guy! 

The Interview

He has his own website.


----------



## StormBay (Sep 30, 2010)

I had a chance to see his boat "Kiwi Sprit" up close at the docks yesterday. Impressive!
















Its a complex boat with a lot of systems. If they all keep working well, I think he has a good chance of beating the record. Either way I wish him the best of luck and i'm looking forward to seeing him return in another 4 months or so.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Good for him, I hope he has a blast.

What I can't get over is that no one seems to be able to circumnavigate without drawing tons of attention and attempting to set some sort of record. 

I plan to set the record for being the first sailor to circumnavigate without telling anyone that I did so.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

PCP said:


> I should be the only one that thinks this is a crazy and dangerous thing to do at the age of 76


That was my first thought, but then I remembered I read an article about a 16 year old who did a circumnavigation... then I thought of myself in my mid 50's (I have no experience at all).

I would think he is more qualified and skilled than I and maybe just as physically able as a 16 year old. Sight unseen, I know little about the man than his age, so it is hard to project his abilities.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Lou452 said:


> He could stay home and watch TV for 15 years that might kill a twenty something. Good for him he wants to live! He can stop if he wants no law saying he must do the whole thing.
> Is this the guy I read about that ran a marathon not long ago ?
> Best wishes Lou


Yes you are right considering that taking into consideration the unreasonable risks he is taking he does not carry an Epirb or Satphone and will not call for help if something goes wrong not putting the life of others in danger and not wasting public money on probable search and rescue operations.

From an interview:

*"But after all, I'm 76 so there's an 8% chance I won't live through next year anyhow. The odds aren't that bad, so you may as well go out and try it."*

8% of chance he does not make it trough net year and what would be a chance that he lives through the next year but needs medical attention? 50%? and how much this situation will increase the risk of him needing medical attention, I mean fragile bones broken, muscular problems, that sort of thing? 50%?

What would be the change that he will make it without problems that will need help? 20%, 10%?

Regards

Paulo


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

"The Josh Slocum Plan For Long Term Care". 

Down


----------



## Cap-Couillon (Jan 2, 2013)

downeast450 said:


> "the josh slocum plan for long term care".


+1


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

I hope he has the right kind of anchors on board. I wonder if his stove is propane, CNG, diesel or alcohol fueled. 

Hope he has fun.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Minnewaska said:


> Good for him, I hope he has a blast.
> 
> What I can't get over is that no one seems to be able to circumnavigate without drawing tons of attention and attempting to set some sort of record.
> 
> I plan to set the record for being the first sailor to circumnavigate without telling anyone that I did so.


Let us know when you get back.


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm just plain ol' JEALOUS !!!!!


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

I wish him well.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

I wish I had his money, custom-built 63-footers from Lyman-Morse don't come cheap... I'd buy a more sensible boat for my particular needs, and head off without any thought of record-breaking, whatsoever... 

Kiwi Spirit: A 63-foot Globe Girdler from Lyman-Morse | Cruising World

However, to each his own, he's obviously a very impressive character... I met his son, Alan, in Bermuda about a dozen years ago, when he was prepping his Open 40 BTC VELOCITY for the Around Alone race...

I wish him well, I can't imagine sailing a boat of that size and power, at 76, myself... Pretty complex, system-heavy boat - I imagine he'll stay 'busy'...


----------



## Net0man (Jun 3, 2013)

Niiiiiiiiiiiice boat!


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

I wish it was me instead. More power to him.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Cool, the man does not even need a boat...
"He also swam the English Chanel twice, with his wife helming their yacht alongside."
From:
http://stanleyparis.com/?page_id=326


----------



## kennyarmes (Dec 9, 2006)

fair winds in god speed safe return


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

I can understand the self-promotion --- you have sponsors, you want to set a record... you are confident you won't fail....

What is more concerning to me is Yellowbrick Tracking - YBlog - kiwispirit letting people know exactly where you are at most any minute....


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

Probably just a stunt to help him get laid . . . do whatcha gotta do old man! 
Good for him.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

Unless he is navigating without electronics, sextant or compass he is just a wannabe.


----------



## jzk (Feb 25, 2008)

So what is the deal with him not using fossil fuels? This boat has a diesel engine, but he is not using it? But he was towed out of St Augustine by a boat using fossil fuels?


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Made it to Bermuda


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

jzk said:


> So what is the deal with him not using fossil fuels? This boat has a diesel engine, but he is not using it? But he was towed out of St Augustine by a boat using fossil fuels?


How many barrels of fossil fuel went into making the plastics from which his boat is made?


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

manatee said:


> How many barrels of fossil fuel went into making the plastics from which his boat is made?


on the other hand... if this was a motor boat --- would less fossil fuels would be used?

Not sure at what point a man shows you can use the wind to circle earth and you get admired him for not relying totally on fuel.

Personally I think he should have used mules to pull himself out


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's the skipper. Seems like a pretty rational fella, albeit, likes the attention.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't know if there is a way to raise money withOUT a little self-promotion.

From his web site:



> Stanley is not personally accepting sponsorship funds for the Kiwi Spirit project, but instead is using this unique experience to raise money for the Foundation for Physical Therapy, which is a national organization closely associated with the American Physical Therapy Association. Stanley is not only a trustee of the Foundation but he has raised money for the Foundation before from other adventures.


Maybe not the best example, but how much money would the Cancer Foundation without Lance Armstrong and his self-promotion


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

_"He's a tough old Kiwi bugger."_

Sounds like quite an understatement, to me...

Solo yachtie, 76, badly hurt in fall - National - NZ Herald News

Sounds like he's also struggling to keep the voyage 'Green'...

From his blog:

_Power management is a real challenge. I have shut down my refrigerator and everything else that I don't need._


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Hope he will be okay. I've scrubbed 3 hr passages for much less.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

He gives a complete description of the accident:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/1283074-post5689.html

http://stanleyparis.blogspot.pt/2014/01/loss-of-sail-and-injury.html

He seems to be alright. Almost a week after the accident he does not mention any pains or limitations:

http://stanleyparis.blogspot.pt/2014/01/after-30-days-morgan-and-paris-neck-and.html


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

I broke my ribs once in a climbing accident (high fall). It was hard to take a deeper breath without feeling major pain. It was like that for 2 weeks and I was 19. This is one tough oldtimer.
Is he going west to east in his circumnavigation? He is sailing really close to S.America's coast.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

PCP said:


> He gives a complete description of the accident:
> 
> http://www.sailnet.com/forums/1283074-post5689.html
> 
> ...


A couple of things don't make sense to me...

I'm presuming the "light air headsail" he's referring to was a Code 0... If it was becoming overpowered in the building conditions, why didn't he simply furl it? On such a boat, he must be flying it from the best continuous line furler (Karver or similar) that money can buy, no?

I can't help but wonder if this could point to an example of an aging sailor being simply 'over-boated', sailing a boat of the size and power that's a bit beyond his ability to physically manage? I'm considerably younger than Stanley, consider myself to be reasonably strong and fit, yet there's no way I would want to sail such a boat offshore alone, much less thru the Southern Ocean...

I'm also surprised at his apparent problems with power generation, and would have thought they'd have that better sorted prior to departure... He's running with a fair amount of solar, TWO Superwind generators, and *FOUR* Watt & Sea hydrogenerators (although only 2 would likely be usable beyond a certain angle of heel) Still, those things are capable of producing an impressive amount of power, how much power does that feakin' thing REQUIRE to keep sailing? 



> Fitted with a standard 9.5-inch propeller, the reported output of the Watt&Sea unit is impressive. At eight knots of boat speed, the unit can produce 200 watts (approximately 16 amps at 12 volts). With the larger 11-inch propeller, output can reportedly reach as high as 400 watts (33 amps at 12 volts) at eight knots. Larger boats that can maintain higher speeds through the water should be able to do even better.
> 
> Electricity from heavy water - Ocean Navigator - January/February 2013


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

JonEisberg said:


> A couple of things don't make sense to me...
> 
> I'm presuming the "light air headsail" he's referring to was a Code 0... If it was becoming overpowered in the building conditions, why didn't he simply furl it? On such a boat, he must be flying it from the best continuous line furler (Karver or similar) that money can buy, no?
> 
> I can't help but wonder if this could point to an example of an aging sailor being simply 'over-boated', sailing a boat of the size and power that's a bit beyond his ability to physically manage? I'm considerably younger than Stanley, consider myself to be reasonably strong and fit, yet there's no way I would want to sail such a boat offshore alone, much less thru the Southern Ocean.......


Remember that he is not only circumnavigating but racing non stop trying to beat a record.

I have already said that I think that i disprove records that take age in consideration (the younger...the older..). I am not the only one because they are not officially considered records anymore by the ones that control those events.

It is very nice to be a septuagenarian and have the stamina to continue sailing (I am hopping that) but attempt to doing a non stop circumnavigation is madness, one intended to breaking a record makes it even more mad.

Septuagenarians have health problems that are normal and unavoidable: Fragile bones, increased risk of a heart disease or AVC and increased risk on almost everything. They need frequent health care that is hardly available on the middle of the ocean.

I am becoming old, even if not that much and my Doctor raises a lot of concerns regarding being on a boat for several months, some times days away from medical care (I have not any health problem). I have no doubt she would consider Mr Paris insane and would prevent him to leave if she could.

For one time I agree with you regarding the boat, not about the size in itself, since it is a very light boat and can sail with very little sail but in what regards the rig itself that is a powerful one and takes into account that record attempt. The problem for me as more to do with power than with size even if I would find a 50 or 55ft boat more manageable and with enough stability to sail on the high latitudes (if the same type of boat was considered).

regards

Paulo


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

krisscross said:


> I broke my ribs once in a climbing accident (high fall). It was hard to take a deeper breath without feeling major pain. It was like that for 2 weeks and I was 19. This is one tough oldtimer.
> Is he going west to east in his circumnavigation? He is sailing really close to S.America's coast.


i broke 2 rips while skiing just 2 years ago and had at least one rip broken in an age somewhere in the low twens...
while it was a 'mild nuisance' at that the age of twentish, it was a real bugger 20+ years later...
those bloody rips do heal rather quickly, if you are young and they do heal worse to naught with every year you put on them...
i do not want to know how a broken rip feels like when you are 76...
the older you get, the longer rips take to heal and i know from my grandpas, that after a certain age those rips tend to not heal at all anymore...

so either this guy is really tough, or he has not broken any rips...


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Damn, he's calling it quits...

I must say, given the millions spent on that boat, and the quality of a build by Lyman-Morse, I'm surprised at the number of problems he's had to deal with, and the appearance that many things were not better sorted out... Seems yet another powerful argument in favor of simplicity over complexity, to me, even when money is no object...



> *Circumnavigation Abandoned - Heading to Cape Town*
> 
> The President of the boat designers at Farr Yacht Design, after seeing the photos of the failures and repairs, as well as his recognizing that the design of the rigging attachments to the yacht were inadequate for ocean sailing, emailed me to say:
> 
> ...


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

what am I going to be tracking in the next two months...

maybe: GPS Guided Trans-Atlantic Robot Boat


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I wonder how much it has to do with his physical condition as well. That cracked rib, even a bone bruise, would be tortuous, IMO. It seemed a little off that he felt the need to backstop his resignation with the thoughts of the ship designer. Almost seemed to be deflecting the attention.

Lots of respect for the fella, I'm sure I would have gone down sooner, but I suspect it is more than the boat.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

I think it is more the boat as well. He talked about a shortage of power.. I get a sense that he was depending on the boat to do a lot of the sailing... when one of the sails blew and a little before that he had been tossed around some... I think he was he was expecting quick and smooth


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

I can't believe that boat is falling apart.... I imagine some words will be said to Lyman-Morse when he gets back. 
I expect more from them. 

Stanley Paris is an inspiration to us all. Wish him the best.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

I was lucky enough to see some of the construction of KS close up at Lyman Morse. Too bad about the failures...


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

If he wanted to break a record on a non stop circumnavigation, a relatively slow one, his better chance regarding material and boat would be to do it on a boat designed and tried for it, an Open 60, an old one without a canting keel, that certainly would cost a lot less than that boat. He could depower the rig a lot, have better accommodations for comfort and the reliability would be far superior. The two old ones that made the last Vendee Globe made it both to the finish.

It takes many years to sort out all problems related with a boat designed to do a fast solo non stop circumnavigation. Starting designing a new boat from the beginning, working with a good shipyard but one not specialized with that time of boats was a recipe for failure.

I always thought that this attempt had very few chances to succeed...but I confess that I thought that he would manage to go out of the Atlantic.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

One of the sadder consequences of this, to me, is the prospect of seeing that boat being _SHIPPED_ back from Cape Town... A state of the art bluewater thoroughbred like that, bypassing making one of the world's greatest and most pleasurable ocean passages on her own bottom, that just doesn't seem right 

I would hope he might regroup in SA, and rethink sailing her home... But, I suspect he may just really be tired of dealing with some of her 'issues'...


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

benesailor said:


> I can't believe that boat is falling apart.... I imagine some words will be said to Lyman-Morse when he gets back.
> I expect more from them.
> 
> Stanley Paris is an inspiration to us all. Wish him the best.


Good thing he has some C-clamps aboard...

UFB...










Perhaps he should have had Brent make his furlers  Although, I'd put my money on that being some "Electric winch-assisted" damage, there...


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

JonEisberg said:


>


Harken furler..?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

JonEisberg said:


> Good thing he has some C-clamps aboard...
> 
> UFB...
> 
> ...


That's the wrong equipment when max reliability and efficiency is what is looked for. That is the right kind of equipment for a furling staysail for what he was trying to do:



Structural furler_fiber

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

How much shaking down did the ship get? I hope he had her in a few heavy blows before heading out around the planet.

This guy seems like a first rate sailor and Lyman Morse is certainly a first rate builder. It will be interesting to hear the final analysis. All may learn something.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

To circumnavigate --- do you have to cross the equator? I was wondering why the Kiwi Spirit didn't start in New Zealand (and finish) --- his homeland... but I have seen a couple solo navigators have started in the northern hemisphere


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

I was under the impression that a true circum-navigation was the distance around the equator; therefore, this is why they start in the northern hemisphere to meet the distance requirement. Is this right??


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

this kind of makes sense, since... you could just sail the lower latitude


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> I must say, given the millions spent on that boat, and the quality of a build by Lyman-Morse, I'm surprised at the number of problems he's had to deal with, and the appearance that many things were not better sorted out... Seems yet another powerful argument in favor of simplicity over complexity, to me, even when money is no object...


Yes, that boat is clearly overcontraptionalized. And most of the time that spells disaster. Especially when you sail alone. 
I think he was rushing to start his voyage ASAP to beat the competition and had no time to properly shake down this boat.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

benesailor said:


> I was under the impression that a true circum-navigation was the distance around the equator; therefore, this is why they start in the northern hemisphere to meet the distance requirement. Is this right??


No. The problem rose many years ago in what regards ratification of records since some tried to circumnavigate only around high latitudes on the Southern ocean, kind of a tour around the South Pole. For that reason it was established that at some point they have to cross the equator and the course has to have a minimum length of 21,600 nm to validate the record.

the rules:

*"According to the WSSRC, for around the world sailing records, there is a rule saying that the length must be at least 21,600 nm calculated along the shortest possible track from the starting port and back that does not cross land and does not go below 63°S. The great-circle distance formulas are to be used, assuming that the great circle length is 21,600 nm. It is allowed to have one single waypoint to lengthen the calculated track. The equator must be crossed. In reality, this means that the boat should pass a waypoint at or not far from the antipode of the starting port of the journey (the exact position depends on how short the shortest possible track is). For example, the Vendée Globe starts at 46°N 2°W, has a waypoint at 57°S 180°E, and barely makes the distance requirement."*

Wikipedia

Regards

Paulo


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

There are a lot of people looking to be the 'oldest solo circumnavigation'

eventually the boats will come with a coffin


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

titustiger27 said:


> There are a lot of people looking to be the 'oldest solo circumnavigation'
> 
> eventual the boats will come with a coffin


Well, he'd have to wait at least another decade to try to make that claim...

Specifically, he was attempting to beat the late Dodge Morgan's record voyage, which began and ended in Bermuda...

One silver lining in this, for me, is that Morgan's record still stands, in a boat designed by the late, great Ted Hood...


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

I didn't mean to belittle anyone's accomplishment -- that was achieved at any age//

Though when everyone wants to be the youngest or oldest to do anything, to me, it seems it pushes the boundaries of what is smart or not.... and I guess, maybe we need to let people be as stupid as they can....


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

titustiger27 said:


> To circumnavigate --- do you have to cross the equator? I was wondering why the Kiwi Spirit didn't start in New Zealand (and finish) --- his homeland... but I have seen a couple solo navigators have started in the northern hemisphere


Yes - otherwise it is not recognized as circumnavigation...
Anybody could go round the globe in the southern ocean without end...


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> Good thing he has some C-clamps aboard...
> 
> UFB...


what kind of fixture is that?
did the pin pry loose?



> Perhaps he should have had Brent make his furlers  Although, I'd put my money on that being some "Electric winch-assisted" damage, there...


indeed - it looks that way and might be in connection with the above "damage"... 

funnily on his blog he never mentioned any damage to any system but his rips...
where did you get the images from?

and besides - what is meant by Farr design with this: "The boom end failure is a substantial one."


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

capt vimes said:


> what kind of fixture is that?
> did the pin pry loose?
> 
> funnily on his blog he never mentioned any damage to any system but his rips...
> ...


I don't know, your guess is as good as mine... The first pic does appear to have been some sort of repair cobbled together with a replacement of the original pin...

The pics were put up on his Facebook page, linked to on his blog...


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Can someone explain what record he was trying to break? I thought the oldest circumnavigator was this man:
Saito Challenge: 2008-2011

Ok it looks like Saito would have been 74 when he did his circumnavigation, but what is the Dr. Paris trying to do, break a speed and age record? Is this a mono hull record or could Paris have used a cat or trimaran?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I believe he was going for the fastest unassisted non-stop mono-hull and would happen to be the oldest to do that as well.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

In fact he wanted to break three records: 

1 - Oldest sailor to circumnavigate non-stop (Saito was a non stop circumnavigation).

2 - He wanted to break the Dodge Morgan time of 150 days, 6 hours and 1 minute.

3 - He wanted to be the first sailor to do it without using fossil fuels for power or propulsion. 

A true record chaser

But in fact I never understood of what record he was talking about regarding speed and why he wanted to do better than Dodge Morgan record since it is an old record with almost 30 years an that was beaten by a large margin only 4 years later. The actual record is almost half that time. An American record only?

Last year on a much smaller 40ft boat, the Chinese Guo Chuan had done it in 138 days that is of course very far away from the actual record of 78d 2h 16m in monohull and 57d 13h 34m 06s on multihull, both non stop solo circumnavigations.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

PCP said:


> In fact he wanted to break three records:
> 
> 1 - Oldest sailor to circumnavigate non-stop (Saito was a non stop circumnavigation).
> 
> ...


I am thinking about sailing non stop around the world and having a sex change mid-way. That way I could be the first man-woman to do so. Of course would need to perform my own sex change for it to be considered an "unassisted" circumnavigation.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

If you got the "gender reassignment" surgery prior to leaving you'd still be the first KNOWN transgender to circumnavigate without having to neuter yourself with a marlinspike in the southern ocean.
Due to the "NO HYDROCARBONS" restriction this man imposed on himself he wouldn't even have a BIC lighter to cauterize the wounds.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

casey1999 said:


> I am thinking about sailing non stop around the world and having a sex change mid-way. That way I could be the first man-woman to do so. Of course would need to perform my own sex change for it to be considered an "unassisted" circumnavigation.


I suggest you use a sharp knife


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

It appears Stanley Paris is regrouping for another attempt

Stanley Paris: Game on ? Second Attempt to Start this November

Yellowbrick Tracking - YBlog - kiwispirit


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

I hope he had a competent designer/builder go over the boat and fix things.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

benesailor said:


> I hope he had a competent designer/builder go over the boat and fix things.


I kind of glanced over his blog.. it appears he wants to do some of that, plus he is sailing it some...not sure why he didn't sail it all the way home, but he is putting some miles on.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

> ......while I expect a sendoff again, it will be fine with me if it is much lower key than before. However, on my successful return you can pull out as many stops as you wish.


While this is an impressive guy, who has accomplished many feats, this is the kind of narcissism that gets people hurt. He wants the attention, he doesn't simply want the accomplishment.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

benesailor said:


> I hope he had a competent designer/builder go over the boat and fix things.


I don't know, Lyman-Morse seems like a pretty competent builder, to me... Perhaps they need to show him how to rig a preventer? 

A mismatch of man and boat isn't an easy fix. Removing an electric winch or two might be a start...


----------



## Shannon Tonin (Apr 27, 2014)

Hoping he succeeds...he is an amazing Physical Therapist, and I have studied his work!!! Be safe and have fun!!!


----------

